# Anyone know about fixings/female thread bolt thingy ?



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

So got to try and explain this, with gums closed i got a bench and weights but missing the cable machines so want one of these

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/373078629104

So what I'm asking about is some sort of of fixing that i can screw to the doorframe inside the cupboard under the stairs that will leave me with a female threaded hole that i can screw a metal hook or eye into to the attach the pulley to then when its not in use i will just be left with a small hole, preferably would screw into wood, can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

These?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

first what is the maximum weight you intend to use?


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Walesy. said:


> These?


Yes these, saw them but difnt think they screwed in but reading it they do, thanks


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> first what is the maximum weight you intend to use?


Prob about 50kg would fit anymore on the loading pin thing you get in the kit


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You will need something pretty substantial to hold 50kg.

Bear in mind the doorframe wood is usually only 32mm thick. What are the walls? Stud or brick?


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> You will need something pretty substantial to hold 50kg.
> 
> Bear in mind the doorframe wood is usually only 32mm thick. What are the walls? Stud or brick?


Never even thought about that lol and unfortunately stud, new build


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Lsmcdti said:


> Never even thought about that lol and unfortunately stud, new build


If its inside a cupboard, it doesn't need to look pretty

Do you know any electricians, that can build you a uni-strut frame inside the cupboard around the door frame? Secured in various points around the door frame, so the uni-strut frame takes the weight.

Can be dismantled at a later date too.

This stuff


----------

